# Purpose?



## Peacons (Oct 11, 2019)

My new LMS high torque Mini mill has a t slot on the front edge of the table with a round hole at each end.
Regular tee nuts don't fit, so what is the purpose of this slot??


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 11, 2019)

On my mill, they are for travel stops, for when using power feed.


----------



## pstemari (Nov 24, 2019)

FWIW, you can get t-nuts in all sorts of sizes. They're also easy enough to make.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peacons (Nov 24, 2019)

Cool! Have to check those out. Sources?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 24, 2019)

Peacons said:


> Cool! Have to check those out. Sources?











						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com
				







__





						Search results for: 't-slot nuts'
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				





			Amazon.com


----------



## savarin (Nov 25, 2019)

could the holes be for a bolt head to pass through and use instead of a "T" nut?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 25, 2019)

savarin said:


> could the holes be for a bolt head to pass through and use instead of a "T" nut?



In the US of A we call them _carriage bolts,_ round head, square shank.


----------



## Peacons (Nov 25, 2019)

Have to take a look at both of those possibilities


----------

